# Stupid November



## Cannonball (Nov 1, 2013)

October was going just great.  Skiing to be had in multiple NE states.  Then along comes November and rains on the parade.  Suck it up November, get with the program!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 1, 2013)

No rain here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

70 degrees in NYC what the fuc#.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> No rain here.



Have fun Utah?


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 1, 2013)

It's gonna get cold in a hurry


----------



## Abubob (Nov 1, 2013)

'Nother warm up next week followed by 'nother wave of cold.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 2, 2013)

Abubob said:


> 'Nother warm up next week followed by 'nother wave of cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Wow, it's almost like this is a transition season, or something.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 2, 2013)

Joe Bastardi has a forecast of just below normal for November in the northeast. (he was dead on accurate with his Oct forecast) Not the heart of the cold which is in the upper Midwest but slightly below normal.  Lets get to the middle of the month before we tank it.  Gore says they are planning opening the weekend before Thanksgiving because it is as late as can be this year.  Get the leaves down so I can clear them then I'll be ready.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Joe Bastardi has a forecast of just below normal for November in the northeast. (he was dead on accurate with his Oct forecast) Not the heart of the cold which is in the upper Midwest but slightly below normal.  Lets get to the middle of the month before we tank it.  Gore says they are planning opening the weekend before Thanksgiving because it is as late as can be this year.  Get the leaves down so I can clear them then I'll be ready.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


What is he website ? Better now with up and down weather then in February. I just want to ski.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> What is he website ? Better now with up and down weather then in February. I just want to ski.



Go to Weatherbell.com, play Saturday summary 11/2.  He's thinking maybe a 93-94 analog which if you remember was a pretty dam good season:smile:  He can also be followed on Twitter under the name Big Joe Bastardi.  Not everyone agrees with me but I've found him to be pretty good (He has, and admits it busted from time to time - they all have).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 2, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Joe Bastardi has a forecast of just below normal for November in the northeast.



Below normal what?  Temp?  Yay!  Snowfall? Boo.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 3, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Below normal what?  Temp?  Yay!  Snowfall? Boo.



Did you look at the vid?  He had pretty much just below normal temps for Nov, Dec, Jan getting cold Feb.  For Snowfall he's thinking pretty much normal is what I got out of it.  Hey I'll take normal.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Did you look at the vid?  He had pretty much just below normal temps for Nov, Dec, Jan getting cold Feb.  For Snowfall he's thinking pretty much normal is what I got out of it.  Hey I'll take normal.
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2013)

Snowing now in downtown SLC.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Snowing now in downtown SLC.



Have a great winter their.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 3, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Snowing now in downtown SLC.



TB, I know your going to drive me crazy this winter.  Keep posting tr's and pics.  Working on hopeful trip to SLC in spring now.  EWR-SLC $600 rt,  EWR-Den $250 rt, for the week I want to go.  May be taking a drive (with a stop or 2) from DEN to SLC and back, if you know what I mean.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 3, 2013)

4aprice said:


> TB, I know your going to drive me crazy this winter. Keep posting tr's and pics. Working on hopeful trip to SLC in spring now. EWR-SLC $600 rt, EWR-Den $250 rt, for the week I want to go. May be taking a drive (with a stop or 2) from DEN to SLC and back, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Manchester - SLC $300 RT. Just shuffle your driving times around.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 3, 2013)

4aprice said:


> TB, I know your going to drive me crazy this winter.  Keep posting tr's and pics.  Working on hopeful trip to SLC in spring now.  EWR-SLC $600 rt,  EWR-Den $250 rt, for the week I want to go.  May be taking a drive (with a stop or 2) from DEN to SLC and back, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Wait for the Southwest semi annual sale. You can get Newark to anywhere they fly for like $320 round trip. Usually happens end of November-December for travel February-April. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2013)

4aprice said:


> TB, I know your going to drive me crazy this winter.  Keep posting tr's and pics.  Working on hopeful trip to SLC in spring now.  EWR-SLC $600 rt,  EWR-Den $250 rt, for the week I want to go.  May be taking a drive (with a stop or 2) from DEN to SLC and back, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



:lol:  Happy to serve!  As said, look for deals with Southwest and JetBlue.  SLC is also a major Delta hub, so they run some deals every now and then.  It is less than an hour from SLC Airport to Alta.

Sure there are good deals to Denver, but look at how far it is from DEN to the resort you want to visit.  With the exception of Loveland or A-Basin it can be a haul.  And 70 can be nasty.

Within one hour of SLC you've got:

* Sundance (yes, it is Robert Redford's resort and it is pretty cool actually);
* Alta-Snowbird;
* Brighton/Solitude
* Canyons-Park City Resort-Deer Valley
* Snowbasin

And a few minutes more to Powder Mountain.  

SLC has some nice accommodations...Little America or Grand America are posh.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:  Happy to serve!  As said, look for deals with Southwest and JetBlue.  SLC is also a major Delta hub, so they run some deals every now and then.  It is less than an hour from SLC Airport to Alta.
> 
> Sure there are good deals to Denver, but look at how far it is from DEN to the resort you want to visit.  With the exception of Loveland or A-Basin it can be a haul.  And 70 can be nasty.
> 
> ...



Up it is great Sheraton in town to or Motel 6 in Midvalle that has it own Kitchen it cost me 400 for 10 days, I spent in a 10 days like half of what I spent 4 days at Vail, and oh did it snow in Utah.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2013)

I saw on FB that Sunday River was blowing on many different runs off Barker and Locke.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 4, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:  Happy to serve!  As said, look for deals with Southwest and JetBlue.  SLC is also a major Delta hub, so they run some deals every now and then.  It is less than an hour from SLC Airport to Alta.
> 
> Sure there are good deals to Denver, but look at how far it is from DEN to the resort you want to visit.  With the exception of Loveland or A-Basin it can be a haul.  And 70 can be nasty.
> 
> ...



Been taking Salt Lake vacations since 2003 when BIL bought the place in Cottonwood Heights.  

I actually wouldn't mind the trip through Colorado and 2 or 3 days skiing there.  Not only that but enjoying the intermountain west which I haven't done enough of.  The hardest part will be convincing the wife (prices may do that) who likes to fly door to door.  We are boardering on empty nest status so I hope to do a little more traveling in the future.   I've hit most of the I-70 areas in the past but there are still some other lesser gems to explore.  Enjoy the fresh snow you people out there, jealousy runs wild.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 4, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I saw on FB that Sunday River was blowing on many different runs off Barker and Locke.



I was there yesterday. They were blowing on the Punches, T2, Jungle Road, Cascades, Jims Whim, Right Stuff, and Lazy River. The guns were top to bottom when I left at 1:30. They are VERY close to top to bottom on Sunday Punch. For some it already was. :wink:


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2013)

Well Saturday was a beautiful day to finish up the yardwork, now it's brisk and cold and I'm ready for the snoowwwww!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Well Saturday was a beautiful day to finish up the yardwork, now it's brisk and cold and I'm ready for the snoowwwww!


Actually I thought Sunday was better....I like working in the yard when its brisk out. Sat I was sweating and not digging it!


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 4, 2013)

I hiked Saturday up near Waterville, It was a great day to be out Hiking but Ill be honest I was dreaming of skiing the whole time !
Did my yard work on Sunday, definitely had more fun on the Welch Dickey hike 
I done with all the leaves shit…Let it snow !


----------

